# Tampi, Tampi! Feliz 1000 posts, y que vengan muchos más!



## Jaén

Tampi, no podía dejar pasar este momento "en blanco"!

Muchas gracias por tu amistad, y por darnos la oportunidad de aprender más con tus siempre desafiantes consultas!

Felicidades!!

Sinceramente, Alberto Jaén.


----------



## K-Milla

¡Muchas feliciades Tampi! 

Es un gusto poder contar con tu presencia en este foro, en el cual, se arman unas buenas cuando queremos y cuando no, también ;P

Ojala podamos encontrarnos contigo nuevamente y esperando que sean unas más facilitas, ¿no?

Suerte y saludos!

K


----------



## borgia_girl

Felicidades por llegar al millar de posts...

te saluda una forera novata, esperando seguir tu ejemplo y el de tu amigo Jaén


Congratulations!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Acabo de ver esto  ¡Qué honor! Completamente inmerecido porque las veces que pido ayuda superan con mucho a las ocasiones en que respondo alguna pregunta.

¡Gracias Alberto! Creo que acabaré por acostumbrarme a ser "Tampi" . Si fue una sorpresa agradable encontrar una felicitación para mi, fue 1,000 veces mejor sabiendo que tú la iniciaste. Pero eso sí, el grado de dificultad de mis consultas palidece ante las tuyas. 

¡Gracias K-Milla (Paisana)! ¡Fue un detalle muy lindo de tu parte el felicitarme! Espero que nos encontremos con más frecuencia por el foro .

¡Gracias Borgia Girl! Apenas ayer coincidimos en un hilo, eres muy ingeniosa y creativa. Estoy segura de que llegarás a 1,000 aportaciones mucho más rápido que yo (quizá para alcanzar a Jaén te tardes un poquito más ).


----------



## argentina84

Congrats on your 1000 posts!


----------



## Tampiqueña

argentina84 said:


> Congrats on your 1000 posts!


 
¡Muchas gracias Argentina! Con gusto esperaré para felicitarte cuando llegues a 1,000. Ojalá alguien te pueda decir que es "filly" porque yo también estoy intrigada .

Un abrazo,

Beatriz/Tampi (para los cuates).


----------



## argentina84

¡Gracias! Espero que pronto me contesten..¡Tengo una amiga esperando mi respuesta!

Un gran saludo desde Buenos Aires!

Argentina84


----------



## Moritzchen

Ajá Tampi, pensabas que te habías librado de mí? Ja, ja! No! Me es muy grato poder felicitarte en tus primeros 1.000, y ya estoy listo para hacerlo nuevamente en tus dos.


(Qué es eso de filly? Quiere decir potranca.)


----------



## Tampiqueña

Moritzchen said:


> Ajá Tampi, pensabas que te habías librado de mí? Ja, ja! No! Me es muy grato poder felicitarte en tus primeros 1.000, y ya estoy listo para hacerlo nuevamente en tus dos.
> 
> 
> (Qué es eso de filly? Quiere decir potranca.)


 
¡Moritzchen! ¡Tanto tiempo sin saber de ti! Muchas gracias, he extrañado coincidir contigo en el foro. Para los 2,000 falta un buen rato . 

¡Un abrazo!

Argentina hizo una consulta preguntando por una acepción de "filly" distinta a yegua joven (potranca), creo que quiere saber si se les dice así a las mujeres (pero si les están diciendo "caballo" que les den una cachetada a los tipos )


----------



## Fernita

*¡Pero qué sorpresa tan linda! Querida Tampiqueña, te felicito por tus primeros 1000 posts!!!!!!!*
*Aunque digas que han sido sólo consultas, no estoy de acuerdo.*

*Te mando muchos cariños y brindo por los primeros mil y todos los otros posts que vendrán.*
*Con cariño,*
*Fernita.*


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias Fernita! 
Tu felicitación es muy importante para mí, ¡Me encantan tus colaboraciones! Y recuerdo muy bien cuando me ayudaste con una traducción .

Y ahora me despido porque ya ví que hay un hilo felicitándote, así que para allá voy.

Un abrazo

Tampiqueña


----------



## Búkarus

**
*¡Y que cumplas miles más!*
*A ver si algún día te alcanzo.*
**​


----------



## parhuzam

Congratulations, Tampi..

It is great that you have reached this milestone with your wisdom and kind words...

I hope there will be many more... And, I look forward to reading your posts which 

I deem important.

Saludos....


----------



## dx-chan

Felicidades Tampi! Me ayudas muchas veces bien en mi propio poste o tus respuestas por las preguntas de las otras. Aprendo mucho. Y si aun te recuerdas, te deseo que la buena suerte siempre te llegue y que los desastres permanezcan alejados de ti.

恭喜你！


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Búkaruz *¡Gracias! ¡Qué bonita "tarjeta" de felicitación! No tengo la menor duda de que alcanzarás muy pronto la misma cifra que yo (iré practicando mis habilidades de diseño para felicitarte creativamente).

*Parhu... *Nadie es más amable que tú . Admiro tu honestidad, nunca dudas al apoyar a quien consideras que tiene la razón ni al defender tu punto de vista. Tus palabras son muy especiales para mi ¡Gracias! (Por cierto, sigo convencida de que tu español es impecable).

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Tampiqueña

dx-chan said:


> Felicidades Tampi! Me ayudas muchas veces bien en mi propio poste o tus respuestas por las preguntas de las otras. Aprendo mucho. Y si aun te recuerdas, te deseo que la buena suerte siempre te llegue y que los desastres permanezcan alejados de ti.
> 
> 恭喜你！


 
¡Por supuesto que te recuerdo! Y agradezco mucho tus buenos deseos (yo también espero que la buena suerte siempre te acompañe y que los desastres permanezcan alejados de ti ). Por aquí nos estaremos viendo para aprender uno del otro.

¡Muchas gracias por la felicitación!


----------



## fsabroso

Wow Tampiqueña:

*Felicitaciones*! tan rápido y ya en los mil , 
si sigues desvelándote llegarás a los dos mil la próxima semana 

Saludos.

Fsabroso.


----------



## Tampiqueña

fsabroso said:


> Wow Tampiqueña:
> 
> *Felicitaciones*! tan rápido y ya en los mil ,
> si sigues desvelándote llegarás a los dos mil la próxima semana
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Fsabroso.


 
¡Qué hermosas flores! (Primer regalo que recibo en el día ). Muchas gracias y gracias también por ser mi gurú/mentor/maestro en cuestiones de medicina (y en un montón de temas más). 
Todavía me faltan unas cuantas desveladas pero no creo que alcance los 2,000 (aunque mis dudas fácilmente suman esa cantidad ).


----------



## Jorge Jodra

Hola,
Me uno al homenaje a Tampiqueña. Además se lo merece porque es una chica que "hila" muy fino y nunca mejor dicho. Encantado de compartir contigo los próximos mil: Saludos. Jorge Jodra


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jorge Jodra said:


> Hola,
> Me uno al homenaje a Tampiqueña. Además se lo merece porque es una chica que "hila" muy fino y nunca mejor dicho. Encantado de compartir contigo los próximos mil: Saludos. Jorge Jodra


 
¡Muchas gracias Jorge! ¡Qué estilo tan bonito tienes para felicitar ! No olvido que varias veces me has ayudado y espero poder corresponder algún día. Ojalá que nos sigamos encontrando por aquí durante mucho tiempo más.

¡Un abrazo!

Nota: Acabo de darme cuenta ¡Felicidades a ti también por pasar de 1,000! Y en tiempo récord


----------



## Jorge Jodra

!

Nota: Acabo de darme cuenta ¡Felicidades a ti también por pasar de 1,000! Y en tiempo récord [/quote]

Hola,
Muchas gracias. Eres muy amable. Saludos


----------



## romarsan

Hola Tampi,
¡Felicidades guapa!
Ojala sigas teniendo dudas para que las compartas con nosotros!!!!
Un beso
Rosalía


----------



## Iararo

¡¡Felicidades por tus mil posts Tampi!! Y por muchos miles más ... vos sí que nos hacés investigar. Un beso grande y nos vemos prontito.


----------



## Peter P

Hola Tampiqueña

Tu paisana K-Milla llamó mi atención por tu arribo a los 1000 posts, lo cual agradezco mucho porque no me percaté de la cifra.  Parafraseando tu identificación no eres tam - p(e)queña, pero si tan gran aportadora y contribuidora a que este gran foro sea tan exitoso como tan educativo y a puertas abiertas donde no solo aprendemos, también nos enseñas y fortalece nuestros conocimientos y en ese éxito bien merecido también estás tú junto a los decanos y a todos los que de una forma u otra hacen sus aportes.

Ahora pienso y creo que tu reto será mayor, no en el número de posts solamente, sino también en lo valioso de tus aportes.

FELICITACIONES Y QUE TE TENGAMOS SIEMPRE PRESENTE.

Como no puedo enviarla por aquí, usa la imaginación y recibe una bella rosa roja de mi parte.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Romarsan *¡Muchas gracias! Y no hay problema, dudas tengo para aventar para arriba . Mientras tú conserves tu increíble generosidad para resolverlas yo encantada de poner a trabajar a mi ignorancia para que siga produciéndolas  ¡Abrazos y besos!

_*Iararo*_ ¡Muchas gracias! En un ratito estaremos celebrando en grande tus 4,000 (eso sí es digno de admiración). Así que pronto nos vamos a encontrar en tu "hilo homenaje" . ¡Un abrazote! Es un honor que me felicites, siempre leo todo lo que escribes .

*Peter* ¡Tú estás en todo muchacho! Me acabas de ayudar en una consulta y además tienes el detalle de felicitarme . ¡Muchas gracias! Trataré de estar a la altura de las expectativas . Pero sobre todo espero tener la oportunidad de corresponder a tu amabilidad . ¡Un abrazo! Y ¡gracias por la rosa, qué galante!


----------



## romarsan

Beatriz guapa ¡FELICIDADES!
Esta mañana te he enviado un post aquí y no se que ha pasado que no está . Funcionaba fatal internet por estos lares, pero no me importa repetirlo las veces que haga falta.
Seguiré buscandote por el foro.
Un beso
Rosalía


----------



## Tampiqueña

romarsan said:


> Beatriz guapa ¡FELICIDADES!
> Esta mañana te he enviado un post aquí y no se que ha pasado que no está . Funcionaba fatal internet por estos lares, pero no me importa repetirlo las veces que haga falta.
> Seguiré buscandote por el foro.
> Un beso
> Rosalía


 
¡Sí me llegó! Pero estoy doblemente contenta de recibir 2 veces tus felicitaciones. ¡Tú también dices "lares" ! (A mi se me escapa a veces pero lo edito porque pienso que nadie más la usa ya). Compartir el foro contigo (y el vocabulario por lo que veo) es una maravilla para mi. 

¡Te mando un abrazo bonita!


----------



## Mate

*¡¡¡Felicitaciones, mi cuata, por tus primeros 1.000!!!*​ 

Mate


Mirá vos, la tampi se llamaba Beatriz...


----------



## Tampiqueña

Mateamargo said:


> *¡¡¡Felicitaciones, mi cuata, por tus primeros 1.000!!!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate
> 
> 
> Mirá vos, la tampi se llamaba Beatriz...


 
¡Mate! ¡Qué gusto que te dieras una vuelta por aquí! Eres por mucho el hombre más caballeroso del foro y siempre me fascina encontrarme con alguna participación tuya. Coincido el 100% de las veces con tus opiniones . 

¡Muchas gracias por la felicitación! Y sí, me llamo Beatriz (Beatriz Eugenia para ser más exacta) pero le estoy agarrando el gusto a "Tampi" como me bautizó Moritzchen.

¡Un beso y un abrazo a uno de mis "cuates foreros" favoritos!


----------



## Vampiro

Tampi:
No podía quedarme afuera de esta fiesta de cumplepost 
Felicitaciones y felicidades.
Yo me desaparezco del foro por unos días... voy en este momento en camino de regreso a Chile. Es un viaje largo, agotador, y con muchas escalas.
No... no voy en barco y dentro de un ataúd, por si acaso 
Saludos, y que cumplas muchos más, tus aportes son siempre muy interesantes.
Cuídate mucho.
_


----------



## Tampiqueña

Vampiro said:


> Tampi:
> No podía quedarme afuera de esta fiesta de cumplepost
> Felicitaciones y felicidades.
> Yo me desaparezco del foro por unos días... voy en este momento en camino de regreso a Chile. Es un viaje largo, agotador, y con muchas escalas.
> No... no voy en barco y dentro de un ataúd, por si acaso
> Saludos, y que cumplas muchos más, tus aportes son siempre muy interesantes.
> Cuídate mucho.
> _


 
¡Muchas gracias! Cuídate del sol, las estacas, crucifijos y todas esas cositas que pueden resultar peligrosas para tu salud 

Buen viaje, se te va a extrañar . Y gracias otra vez por tu simpática felicitación.

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## loladamore

Mi querida Beatriz/Tampiqueña:

No te puedo decir "tampi", lo siento. Suena demasiado parecido a la protección sanitaria. Prefiero pensar en tí como un filete (carne a la tampiqueña) que como "eso". Ni modo. Filete... filly... Hmmm???.
Bueno, venía a otra cosa, verdad así que 
*¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR TUS PRIMEROS MIL!!!!!!! *
*Y ¡¡¡QUÉ SEAN MUCHOS MÁS!!!*​ 
Saludos semi-norteños,
Lola


----------



## Tampiqueña

loladamore said:


> Mi querida Beatriz/Tampiqueña:
> 
> No te puedo decir "tampi", lo siento. Suena demasiado parecido a la protección sanitaria. Prefiero pensar en tí como un filete (carne a la tampiqueña) que como "eso". Ni modo. Filete... filly... Hmmm???.
> Bueno, venía a otra cosa, verdad así que
> *¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR TUS PRIMEROS MIL!!!!!!! *
> *Y ¡¡¡QUÉ SEAN MUCHOS MÁS!!!*​
> Saludos semi-norteños,
> Lola


 
Ja ja ja ja ja No había relacionado mi diminutivo con algo tan ... higiénico. Me tienes llorando de la risa . "Pues" para ti seré Tampiqueña/Beatriz/Carne asada a la Tampiqueña (un poco largo ¿no? ) o el nombre que prefieras .
¡Muchas gracias por una felicitación tan original!!!! Nos estaremos viendo por los foros (y cuando coincidamos ten por seguro que estaré sonriendo por "eso").

¡Un abrazote y arriba el norte y el semi-norte!


----------



## Jaén

loladamore said:


> Mi querida Beatriz/Tampiqueña:
> 
> No te puedo decir "tampi", lo siento. Suena demasiado parecido a la protección sanitaria. Prefiero pensar en tí como un filete (carne a la tampiqueña) que como "eso". Ni modo. Filete... filly... Hmmm???.
> Bueno, venía a otra cosa, verdad así que
> *¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR TUS PRIMEROS MIL!!!!!!! *
> *Y ¡¡¡QUÉ SEAN MUCHOS MÁS!!!*​
> Saludos semi-norteños,
> Lola


Yo también prefiero la opción de un filetito!! Suculento... Mmmm


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jaén said:


> Yo también prefiero la opción de un filetito!! Suculento... Mmmm


 
Es una suerte que no sea particularmente feminista, porque esto de que la "cosifiquen" a una como "pedazo de carne"  quizá representara un problema.

A ustedes sí que les sobra imaginación, pensar que escogí "Tampiqueña" porque andaba apuradísima con una traducción y no me daba el cerebro para ponerme creativa (y pensé que ese nombre no se me olvidaría con facilidad ¡ya sería el colmo!), pero "Filete" jamás se me hubiera cruzado por la cabeza .

¡Un abrazo muy apretado!

"Tampi"


----------



## Jaén

Tampiqueña said:


> Es una suerte que no sea particularmente feminista, porque esto de que la "cosifiquen" a una como "pedazo de carne"  quizá representara un problema.


 
Ahí está tu error, mi querida amiga, no es un "pedazo de carne" cualquiera, es UN FILETE TAMPIQUEÑA LLAMADO BEATRIZ (BEATRIZ EUGENIA, para ser más precisos )

No te sientas mal, a que nunca te imaginaste que "Tampiqueña" se convertiría en un nick tan querido y bien recordado en este cyberespacio, eh?



Besos!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Tienes razón, cuando ví que habías empezado esto para mi, pensé "Este va a ser el hilo más cortito de la historia porque casi nadie sabe quien soy". Y me llevé una agradable sorpresa . Estoy muy conmovida por todos los mensajes, siempre voy a recordar con mucho cariño las felicitaciones que recibí.

¡Gracias por tu idea genial amigo del alma!

Besos y abrazos


----------



## frida-nc

Querida Beatriz, Veo que con tu curiosidad eres ya una gran compañera en nuestras aventuras de la lengua.  ¡Serás una estrella luminosa, chica!  ¡Estoy aqui con un aplauso para animarte y un abrazo para agradecerte!


----------



## Tampiqueña

frida-nc said:


> Querida Beatriz, Veo que con tu curiosidad eres ya una gran compañera en nuestras aventuras de la lengua. ¡Serás una estrella luminosa, chica! ¡Estoy aqui con un aplauso para animarte y un abrazo para agradecerte!


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu cariñosa felicitación! Tú sí eres una estrella para todos los que como yo alguna vez perdieron la esperanza de recibir respuesta a una consulta sólo para verla reaparecer días después con una brillante explicación tuya.

¡Un abrazo Frida! ¡Y gracias de todo corazón por ser una "rescatadora" de hilos perdidos! Y una compañera excelente y digna de admiración


----------



## linguistafeliz

Felicidades!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

linguistafeliz said:


> Felicidades!!!


 
¡Muchas gracias! Por aquí nos estaremos viendo . ¡Qué nombre tan alegre escogiste! Espero que la felicidad te dure toda la vida.

¡Saludos!


----------



## linguistafeliz

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eugin

Epa!!! ¡Paren las rotativas!!! 
¿Cómo me voy a perder de saludar a mi tocaya?? Esto es inadmisible!!!! 
(Por cierto, qué bonito segundo nombre tienes, "_Tanpequeña_")

"Tanpequeña", ¡pero con sus primeros "mil" bajo el brazo en exactamente 4 meses!!! Muy bien hecho!! Y espero que nos empecemos a topar más, de ahora en adelante, ahora que encontré a una tocayita!!! 

¡Un abrazo fuerte y mil "primeras" felicitaciones!!!


----------



## Tampiqueña

Eugin ¡Qué casualidad, a mí tu nombre me parece precioso ! Muchas gracias por una tarjeta tan bonita. Y yo también espero que nos encontremos más seguido tocaya.

Mira nada más, las dos de diferentes nacionalidades y compartiendo un nombre de origen griego . ¡El buen gusto se propaga por todo el mundo!

¡Gracias por la felicitación tocayita! ¡Ah! Y ya pueden seguirle las rotativas (pero que saquen una foto nuestra en la primera página para conmemorar el evento).

¡Un abrazote!
Tan pequeña/Tampi/Tampiqueña/Beatriz Eugenia/¿Filete? (¡Qué ocurrentes son todos ustedes muchachos! )


----------



## Jaén

Tampiqueña said:


> *Mira nada más, las dos de diferentes nacionalidades y compartiendo un nombre de origen griego* . *¡El buen gusto se propaga por todo el mundo!*


 
Y por lo visto la modestia también!   

El segundo y tercer nombre de ustedes dos debe ser Modesta y el apellido Bastante


----------



## Eva Maria

Querida Tampiqueña (tu nick da para mucho: se puede acortar como Tampi o como Queña, pequeña!),

Felicitaciones por tus primeros 1.000, estupenda forera! 

Te encuentro por todos lados: en el General, el Sólo Español, el Specialized. ¡No paras, niña!

But don’t stop being so cheerful and clever!

Besos mil! 

Eva Maria


----------



## Tampiqueña

Eva María:

Reina de las flores y los jardines (entre muchos otros "campos"), ¡gracias por la felicitación!
Me encanta leer todo lo que escribes, tus preguntas siempre interesantes y tus respuestas siempre ingeniosas.

Yo también te mando muchos besos y abrazos 

Tampi-Queña


----------

